

Do not use bodyParser with Express.js - AdrianRossouw
http://andrewkelley.me/post/do-not-use-bodyparser-with-express-js.html

======
stesch
I haven't worked enough with node.js. Is this a typical careless style in this
community, like you know it from PHP users, or an exception?

